# Side Effects utrogestan



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I have been on 400 mg twice daily since Sunday as have had FET Tuesday. Since, I have developed a visual disturbance in that lost some vision in left eye. I do have vision problems and I was not sure if this was a reoccurrence or something new. I was concerned looking at the side effects of ustrogestan  that visual problems could occur. I had an urgent appointment with my eye consultant today and there is nothing of concern going on at the back of my eye. Hopes its nerve inflammation that have had in the past. He was not prepared to make a comment as to whether the drugs could be the cause saying that everything has a side effect...  and it's a risk you take. Did not advise use to stop but don't think he supports ivf ! 
Do you know of any alternatives to ustrogestan that may have less side effects relating to vision ? Just trying to think before I ring clinic?.  ( also on steroids, clexane and aspirin ... So thought that would counteract any risk of clots? )
Bright Eyes


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Utrogestan is just natural progesterone so for this part of the IVF treatment there is no alternative as far as I know as it is the hormone that makes the lining receptive and would be secreted from the corpus luteum or placenta under normal circumstances.

It does say in the data sheet that loss of vision warrants discontinuation and diagnosis immediately. I guess this is due to potential for clots. Your dosage is that of 4 times the HRT dose.

Just a thought, I expect the doctor also checked you for bleed in the eye if you are on aspirin and clexane?


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there. Yes, I had a scan of the back of the eye and he had a good look. No damage noted, It could just be a coincidence and it's  a flare up of some problems I do have with my vision. I was looking at the side effects of cyclogest and wondering if potential visual issues the same?
Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Cyclogest is natural type progesterone the same, just a different preparation.


----------

